# Post & Share Images Of Your Red Tegu/Tegus!!!!



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Red Tegu's are my favorite of all the Tegu's, I am planning on getting my own very soon, but before I do i thought id see whatevery one elses looks like if theyd be so kind as to show theyre lovely & beautiful red tegus off to me? everyone who reads this or sees this please post pictures/images and share them in this formum thread so i can see these beautys before I get my own to even further my excitment and love of this reptile and others love for the red tegus!!!!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jun 21, 2011)

My picky, stubborn female, Lucy:


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

oh my she is lovely, what is she so stubborn and picky about? and she is a high contrast red and how big and old is she?


----------



## james.w (Jun 21, 2011)

Here are a couple pics of mine, right before I sold him.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

what a beautiful reptile. how old and big was he?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jun 21, 2011)

BlackendMetalDeathHead666 said:


> oh my she is lovely, what is she so stubborn and picky about? and she is a high contrast red and how big and old is she?



Just a normal red, to me. lol I believe she's an import.

She's picky and stubborn because she won't eat for me. She also hates my guts and doesn't like to bask if I'm in the room.


Oh, and she's about a year old.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

maybe she needs a mate to livin her up a bit? ;D


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jun 21, 2011)

At her previous home, she did live with a cagemate and wouldn't eat until she was moved to her own enclosure.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> At her previous home, she did live with a cagemate and wouldn't eat until she was moved to her own enclosure.



oh wow, do you handle her often? maybe shes just skitish love?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't handle her because if I do, she won't eat at all. lol


----------



## reptastic (Jun 21, 2011)

i think all reds are stubborn lol, this was my male red(he was a high contrast from bobby hill) right before he passed, he was a handfull, 11 mos. Old and 32" of fury, bit me like 3 times


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I don't handle her because if I do, she won't eat at all. lol



oh wow thats sad 


reptastic said:


> i think all reds are stubborn lol, this was my male red(he was a high contrast from bobby hill) right before he passed, he was a handfull, 11 mos. Old and 32" of fury, bit me like 3 times



wpw he was gorgeous!!!!  too bad he died, do you know what caused it? or are all or red tegus just finicky to keep alive til certain ages?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 21, 2011)

Most red tegus are thought to be just shy, and when being appproached they can turn defensive, they can be "tamed" down just like any other argentine tegu, it just take patience and work, i hope to get a pair next year from bobby


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

reds are definetly my fave. i wish there was a extreme giant red tegu. though iveh erd the red is a breed all its own so i have to wonder how albinoness occurs in these if any at all.


----------



## glk832 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pic of my girl breeze



[/img]


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey i think the red i slod you could be a boy lol.looking good though,got big as heck,great job on taking care of it too looks healthy.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 24, 2011)

very nice and yet interesting


----------



## mrcleansheet (Jun 26, 2011)

heres a couple of mine in the bathtub his favorite


----------

